# Nikon: New 19mm T/S lens, New 70-200 f/2.8 lens



## ahsanford (Oct 19, 2016)

New Nikon offerings -- 19mm tilt-shift and a new 70-200mm f/2.8 lens:

http://nikonrumors.com/2016/10/18/pictures-and-specifications-of-the-nikon-pc-nikkor-19mm-f4e-ed-and-70-200mm-f2-8e-fl-ed-vr-lenses-leaked-online.aspx/

- A


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 19, 2016)

Woohoo,

How many years has that PC 19 been rumored? As long as a Canon 50 1.whoknows! At least they have caught up with the free rotation of tilt to shift.....

Wonder if the latest 70-200 f2.8 is longer than 120mm at MFD?


----------



## ahsanford (Oct 19, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> Woohoo,
> 
> How many years has that PC 19 been rumored? As long as a Canon 50 1.whoknows! At least they have caught up with the free rotation of tilt to shift.....
> 
> Wonder if the latest 70-200 f2.8 is longer than 120mm at MFD?



Not quite the answer you asked for, but clearly MFD was a concern worth addressing:

"Compared to the AF-S NIKKOR 70-200mm f/2.8G ED VR II, minimum focus distance throughout the entire zoom range is reduced from 1.4 m to 1.1 m, and maximum reproduction ratio increased from 0.11x to 0.21x"

Both are formally announced. That text above came directly from Nikonrumors.com

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Oct 19, 2016)

Holy hell:

19mm T/S = $3,399 US

70-200 = $2,799 US



- A


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 19, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > Woohoo,
> ...



Yep that puts it squarely against the Canon 70-200 f2.8 IS MkII (still a little smaller fl at MFD, but close), Nikon users won't know what to do with themselves. Yes they will, sell another kidney............


----------

